# Wii Clubouse!



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm an old school gamer from the early 80's. Not one console released today can hold a candle to the platforms of yore. However the Wii has brought something to consoles that has once again made everything seem new again. Even the old. Real control with what Nintendo call the "Wiimote".

I want to welcome any like minded people to come and join me in my love for the Wii. Post anything you like related to the Wii and don't forget your "Friend Code" so that we can all play!

*Founder: *
TheMailMan78


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 18, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70999&highlight=wii+clubhouse


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=70999&highlight=wii+clubhouse





SON OF A BITCH! I DID A SEARCH!!!!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 18, 2009)

i haz moar search powers


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> i haz moar search powers



Im not surprised there was already one. I couldnt belive there wasnt one already


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 18, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im not surprised there was already one. I couldnt belive there wasnt one already



It's not massively active. It's got a 100 or so posts.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 18, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> It's not massively active. It's got a 100 or so posts.



I already asked for this thread to be deleted.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jul 18, 2009)

Im getting a feeling of Deja Vu


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

thread being locked at mailmans request..


----------

